# The CADPAT Answer



## Northern Touch (17 Jun 2004)

Hey guys, I just got back from being kitted today and for those of you wondering if you are getting CADPAT or not...

YOU ARE. 

EVERYONE is being issued CADPAT now.  Infact, I even recieved a CADPAT bivy bag if you can believe that.
The only way you will be issued the old OD's (and it happened to 2 guys being kitted with me) is if they are out of your size in CADPAT.  Then you will be issued the old uniforms.  And WOW, I never thought there was THAT much kit.


----------



## G3RM (17 Jun 2004)

What is the average size for cadpat?


----------



## Da_man (17 Jun 2004)

I was supposed to get my kit this saturday but i have a wedding      Do you have a tac vest or webbing?


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (17 Jun 2004)

When do you get kitted? Before you are sworn in?After?Or when you go to the base?Or when you pass all your tests?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jun 2004)

Da_man said:
			
		

> I was supposed to get my kit this saturday but i have a wedding        Do you have a tac vest or webbing?




one step at a time..... you start with webbing people who have been in for many many years still haven't seen or used a tac vest


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jun 2004)

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> When do you get kitted? Before you are sworn in?After?Or when you go to the base?Or when you pass all your tests?




you are kitted usually before you leave to go on your course...

however there have been incidences when you might not  get kitted until your course.


You will never be kitted before your sworn in.


----------



## Da_man (17 Jun 2004)

Tpr.Orange said:
			
		

> Da_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was doing some work at the QM at my armoury and they had recived boxes full of brand new tac vests and my name was on the list, so you never know  8)


----------



## Lost_Warrior (17 Jun 2004)

The tac vests, i all depends on the unit.  I just finished my BMQ, and am leaving next friday for my QS, so my unit gave me a tac vest.  

Other friends who have been in for a few years dont have theirs yet.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (17 Jun 2004)

Cadpat comes in three sizes..
Too big
Too small
F-ing lucky.
Please don't tell me you guys are getting tac vests in Le Belle province first. It must be a Liberal trick to keep you from voting Bloc.


----------



## scm77 (17 Jun 2004)

BOOMER004 said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me you guys are getting tac vests in Le Belle province first. It must be a Liberal trick to keep you from voting Bloc.


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (17 Jun 2004)

34 and 38 are the most common sizes... and guess what sizes didn't come in my store's shipment? Yep.

And I don't know why my stores are STILL insisting that we have to be done our trades course..... :-\

And TacVests for recruits????? I think i'm in the wrong unit.


----------



## spacelord (17 Jun 2004)

the rumor (or possibly joke) that I heard about the tac vests is that they have arrived, but they cannot be issued yet.  The reason for this  is that when the new sock system was issued, some people got blisters because they were not "properly briefed". So now they have to give us saeftey lectures and  briefings before we get them.


----------



## Da_man (17 Jun 2004)

spacelord said:
			
		

> the rumor (or possibly joke) that I heard about the tac vests is that they have arrived, but they cannot be issued yet.   The reason for this   is that when the new sock system was issued, some people got blisters because they were not "properly briefed". So now they have to give us saeftey lectures and   briefings before we get them.



They come with a nice color manual.. looks like they didnt even bother reading it.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (17 Jun 2004)

> Please don't tell me you guys are getting tac vests in Le Belle province first. It must be a Liberal trick to keep you from voting Bloc.



I wouldn't vote Bloc if you paied me.  And yup, I got my Tac Vest tuesday....in all its CADPAT glory!

I much prefer it to my webbing.  I'm just curious as to where im supposed to put my rain gear, plate and cup.  It lacks a larger pack like the webbing butt pack.


----------



## Gayson (18 Jun 2004)

I want my tac vest


----------



## AlphaCharlie (18 Jun 2004)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I'm just curious as to where im supposed to put my rain gear, plate and cup.   It lacks a larger pack like the webbing butt pack.



There's a small pack system for it but no one has it yet. :-\


p.s. you're not a recuit, are you? recruits with tacvets would make me angry.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (18 Jun 2004)

Yes I am actually.  I finished my BMQ, and starting my QS in 6 days.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (18 Jun 2004)

Newbies with Tacvests, excellent. The moe is getting silly.


----------



## ZipperHead (18 Jun 2004)

> Newbies with Tacvests, excellent. The moe is getting silly.



I don't know whether to agree, or to cry. I would only hope that every TRAINED soldier in an operational field unit (Reg Force) has it by now. I doubt it.

Oh well, I did 16 years with webbing, why start with a TacVest now. It would only make me soft. 

Al


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (19 Jun 2004)

I can't wait to see troops with the OD combats and a CADPAT LBV.Oh ya with a CADPAT floppy hat. I just went and voted, can you guess who didn't get my vote?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (20 Jun 2004)

I don't have OD Combats though.  I am fully supplied in CADPAT now.

The only things I dont have are the new gortex clothing.  They don't give me those until im qualified.


----------



## Gibson (20 Jun 2004)

Some guys from 1 AD on BMQ with me had everything except CADPAT combats.  They had all the gore-tex kit as well as the tacvest but with the old OD's.  Looked pretty funny.


----------



## Gayson (20 Jun 2004)

I'm keeping my OD's

That way 20 years from now I could really be an old fart, randomly showing up to garrison with OD's   ;D


----------



## Da_man (20 Jun 2004)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> I'm keeping my OD's
> 
> That way 20 years from now I could really be an old fart, randomly showing up to garrison with OD's     ;D




show up with this First World War shirt instead

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/wwishirt.jpg


----------



## Phillman (21 Jun 2004)

You may have your tac vest now, but your course staff may decide you should have webbing like the rest. I know a guy who showed up for course with his fancy new vest and was told to get his but to stores for some good old fashioned webbing. ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Jun 2004)

Da_man said:
			
		

> J. Gayson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...you're sucking my bandwidth with that remote linking to my picture, mister!!


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2004)

No more socks, wool, grey? They were a good piece of kit. I still have afew good pair. What replaced 'em? I think they had become a CF icon as they had been around since WW1. Man, the worn has turned for me over this news :-\

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Murphy081 (22 Jun 2004)

I have to go to work on thursday to find out if I am allowed to get mine before summer training. A few guys were issued it because theyre OD combats didnt fit them, and all the OD's in supply were thrown out, so they had no choice but to get cadpat. when they walked in we all got in shit. so hopefully we will be allowed on thursday.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Jun 2004)

The Canadian Army no longer has socks, but a "sock system".  Black inner, OD outer.


----------



## PnkrWeb (23 Jun 2004)

about tac vest  i received mine   some  the 16th juin...  right after my QS i got a letter from my unit saying that we could get the new tac vest  so i  went to my unit to get it quick hehe  and for the cadpat im still wondering when ill get it hehe  damn reserve  always second after the regular hehe


----------



## Gayson (23 Jun 2004)

I'm still wearing grey wool socks.


----------



## Stakhanov (24 Jun 2004)

When do we get Tac vests?!?!?!


----------



## SFontaine (24 Jun 2004)

When do I get my FREAKIN gun?!

I told you, you don't get your gun until you tell me your name.

I've had it up to HERE with your "RULES"


----------



## AlphaCharlie (24 Jun 2004)

Got my CadPat today    

but I need to wait until i'm done SQ for my gortex & thermals.


----------



## Da_man (24 Jun 2004)

AlphaCharlie said:
			
		

> Got my CadPat today
> 
> but I need to wait until i'm done SQ for my gortex & thermals.




valuable lesson: If things don't go your way, just keep complaining until you have what you want.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (24 Jun 2004)

Da_man said:
			
		

> AlphaCharlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I did, but when it come to gear, if it's on order but not in yet you're SOL.

infact I went down there for some small supplies and just for the heck of it asked if they had any cadpat and they happened to have my size! So i ran home and got my old ODs and got my new stuff.  

So, if the you need something the QM doesn't have, bug him until he does have it! then find a new thing you need!


----------



## SOLDIER702 (25 Jun 2004)

;DYay, I'm so happy that I get CADPAT. They needed to phase out the OD stuff anyway, its just so outdated. Now we have an army that looks like an army! :soldier:


----------



## AlphaCharlie (25 Jun 2004)

hmm... dam! cadpat is stiff as all heck when you get it!! the pants are kinda tight, but the only other size was 38 and that's huge


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jul 2004)

Before we ended for the summer my unit had some tac vests down in stores (14 of em, apparently that was all of the Tac Vests in 32CBG, I doubt that though).  The plan was we get lectures on how to "safely" use them, and then starting in the fall we would be issued them but would have to sign them out from the RQ for each Ex to make sure none got "lost".


----------



## Gunnerlove (7 Jul 2004)

As all the troops who serve the Guns will tell you the best part about CADPAT is it's ability to hide all grease and oil stains. Wonderful stuff now we can shred the enemy and look tidy doing it.


----------



## HGI (10 Jul 2004)

Just lucked out on a cadpat boonie hat .    But dose anyone have photos of the cadpat tac vest?  is it newer looking or same style but cadpat ???


----------



## SFontaine (10 Jul 2004)

I got kitted out 3 days ago and got OD, cept for my Bivvy Bag which was CADPAT and, of course, my helmet.


----------



## HGI (10 Jul 2004)

my god look at the prices for the real issued cadpat on ebay!!!


----------



## Da_man (10 Jul 2004)

I got my CADPAT today...  along with a nice Tac vest!!


----------

